

Ask HN: So what happened to Vox? - petervandijck

So vox.com is closing, what happened? Is it mainly used by spammers? Is it too costly to run? Is usage shrinking? If it's still popular with a certain amount of users, I don't immediately understand why it would be closed?
======
papa
Vox was Six Apart's social web 2.0 blogging entrant a few years back. I don't
know the details, but I'm guessing the following were factors:

* Six Apart already owns/maintains Typepad and Movable Type. So there may have been some product overlap/redundancy (I believe Vox accounts can be migrated to free Typepad accounts)

* Six Apart has already sold off another of their properties, LiveJournal. So Vox may be another attempt to shed and streamline their overall business. In this case they are closing down the service unlike LJ (maybe they couldn't find a buyer?)

* Tumblr and Posterous as well as Twitter have largely "won" the social blogging war (microblogging in the case of Twitter). I don't think Vox ever had the traction of either of those products and in the economic downturn it may be time to cut their losses.

Just my $.02

